# Molluscum Contagiosum (Water Warts)..



## Emsy26

My 5 year old baby girl has this, she has about 7 on her neck and chest, and little ones coming on her face..I know that when she scratches them and then scratches another region of her body, it can spread there. I've explained to her that if she scratches them, they will spread to other parts of her body. But how difficult is it to get a 5yr old to stop itching?? VERY!
I noticed this morning, one on her chest has got quite big and red, look really sore and UGLY!
My lil girl is absolutely beautiful (I'm biased), and these things are ruining her appearance, she has to go school (not for another 6 weeks I kno, lol) and kids are cruel, I don't want her to be called names or get bullied.

She has been to see a skin specialist and she said they will go on their own within a year, but I don't think me or her can wait that long. Is there anything I can try at home to get rid of them?

Please help Ladies, this is my princess xx


----------



## Stiina

Hi there!
I had molluscum on the side of my upper thigh when I was about...13 I think? It started out as little bumps...I think (it was a long time ago!) but I remember them getting really big and puss-y, and yellow and red and gross, and we thought they were boils, but went to the doctor to make sure. Sounds like you've already been there for a diagnosis. 
I had some kind of cream to put on them, and bandages. 

Hope I don't scare you! I still have faint purple scars on my leg from them, and they even still itch sometimes! (weird sensation!)

What did the doctor say? That's unfortunate that they are in a visible spot. I was lucky I could hide mine if I wanted to.

I wouldn't try anything drastic incase it makes it worse, but maybe daubing the spots with peroxide would disinfect the area (safely - peroxide doesn't hurt and it's not poisonous) so it wouldn't spread any further.

:hugs:


----------



## CeliaM

My son had these when he was younger. They did disappear on their own, and I think this is the most common way to deal with it in younger children, as the other options are often uncomfortable, or may cause scarring.

I think though, there may be a cream out that can be used to treat, though I'm not sure if it's very successful. I know nitrogen can work as well. I also know of an adoptive parent who's son came home from Ethiopia with a super nasty case, which only spread and didn't get better despite treatment. In the end, they popped them (making sure to get the white core out), and that actually cleared it up. Gross though, and painful.

If they're really distressing to her once school starts, then perhaps look into a more aggressive treatment, but personally for now, I'd just leave it be. Better than taking the chance of scarring.


----------



## CeliaM

Oh, and watch that one on her chest. They can get infected.


----------



## cessprin

I posted this letter on a different forum six months ago. Thought I would reprint it here for you.

So I have Four children. Two whom caught a very bad case of Molluscum Contagiosum at the local swimming pool. My Ten year old son was very embarrassed by this and my Three year old daughter kept spreading them by picking at the bumps.
I walked into the Doctors office and was told about thier skin condition which I had NEVER heard of. Then came the bad news...There was nothing they could do or more reasonably, it was a case of nothing they really wanted to suggest. a wait and see approach. Burning and freezing due to thier age and quantity of the infection was out of the question. He said they could last anywhere from three months to five years! It was up to thier immune system to fight and rid them of thier infection.

I was very depressed and left. I was happy that they weren't sick, but children can be cruel and my son was very distressed, so I as his Mother was distressed.
I went into my local pharmacy to fill the gratuitous cortisone prescription and spoke to the pharmacist (who I adore) about what was happening. He said that maybe I should speak to their new part time pharmacist who would be in that night. He said she was a compound chemist and was very impressive. Whilst he offered no promises he did offer me hope.

I returned that evening to speak with her. I brought the children and she looked and again confirmed it was Molluscum. After getting there ages she asked me to come back the next night. The next night I returned. She had two bottles with the childrens names on it. They were a vitamin mixture. She said to drop three drops under thier tongues twice a day. It was to boost their immune system. She said we have to attack this virus from the inside out. Using topical creams doesn't rid the virus. Just as burning and freezing, the virus is in the body, the sores just come back. Next was a big bottle she called the molluscum mixture. My three year old had 5 ML's three times a day and my ten year old had 10 ML's three times a day. Everything all up cost me eighteen dollars.

Here's the good news.... Less than a week later my daughter's were gone. My sons took just under three weeks but it started working straight away!!
I took photo's for the chemist as she is patenting the mixture. I was soo grateful! It was so deflating to hear the original prognosis with no real treatment options. I nearly spent all this money getting silver cure and other "promises" from sites ect.

I apologize I took so long to share this on the net. I was due to have my fourth child, had Christmas and was building a pool. Which was another reason I wanted it gone!!
I thought I'd share her details for those interested in contacting her. I searched high and low and have never shared on these forums before. I just know there is a Mom out there reading this that is as desperate as I was to find something to work quickly, cheaply and safely!!

I am an American living in Australia so sorry for those overseas. I suggest the postage is worth the cure. The Chemist works at Dartnell's pharmacy, Surry Hills, Victoria, Australia. 03 9888 5899. I cant remember her name off hand but just inquire and they'll work it out.
You'll need the vitamin dropper and the molluscum mixture.
I could never advise or endorse something like this if I wasn't sure that it worked. I also know how desperate i was and know they'll be others like me too.

Good luck to you. Hope this helps.


----------



## Abz1982

Ahh. My OH developed these in November - he has been really worried but the doc said that they will just go in time. They showed up when he was really run down, so I can see how its an immune thing. 

His Dad lives in Australia so I will see if he can get in contact with that pharmacy and if it can be sent over.


----------



## Emsy26

My DD's are going now, the one on her chest turned into a scab and has now left a tiny scar. The rest are doing the same, I must admit they do look nasty, but at least they are going. she has a few on her face too, which must be horrible for her as she is in school, and kids are cruel. But at least now I know she isn't the only one going through this x


----------

